# تصميم لمحطة تعمل على wind energy



## علاء ابو زينه (27 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم *اخواني انا بحاجة لاي معلومات عن طاقة الرياح وكيفية عمل مشروع او تصميم مبسط لمحطة صغيرة​


----------



## رشيد الديزل (1 فبراير 2009)

*هذه ابسط طريقه*







*Alternateur شاحن البطارية الخاص بالسيارة

صناعة الطاقة الكهربائية بواسطة شاحن البطارية الموجود في السيارات يكفي ربط محور دوران الشاحن بمروحة كبيرة تديرها الرياح عند هبوبها مما ينتج عنه تيار كهربائي تستخدمونه في شحن البطارية التي نضعونها في المنزل كمصدر للتيار الكهربائي و طريقة توصيل أسلاك شاحن السيارة بالبطارية تماما مثل طريقة التوصيل في السيارة الفرق الوحيد هو أنه بدل ادارة محرك السيارة للشاحن تديره المروحة التي تدور جراء هبوب الرياح و اذا أردت تشغيل جميع الأجهزة باستخدام البطارية كالتلفزيون ....الخ يمكنك الاستعانة بالمحول الذي يستخدمه الكمبيوتر للاستمرار بالعمل بعد نقطاع التيار الكهربائي و هو جهاز يحول التيار المستمر 12 فولط الى 220 فولط (ondulaire) *
​


----------



## sakher2 (4 فبراير 2009)

الفكرة فعلا جيدة في أوقات وجود الرياح ؛ ولكن ما العمل اذا لم يكن هناك رياح في فترات معينة .


----------



## bryar (8 فبراير 2009)

في الدول التي تعتمد على توليد الطاقة من الرياح يتم ايضا وضع اجهزة توليد الطاقة من الشمس ففي حالة انعدام الرياح يتم توليد الطاقة من الخلايا الشمسية والعكس صحيح. اي اننا لايمكننا الأعتماد الكلي على مصدر وحيد للطاقة.


----------



## شيخ المشايخ (22 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الفكرة جيدة ، لكن كيف يمكن تثبيت السرعة الدورانية للداينمو لضمان إستقرارية الفولتية ؟
مـــــــــع تمنياتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــي للجميع بدوام السلامة


----------



## مهندس الموائع (24 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم يا شيخ المشايخ

اولاً اعتقد انها فكره ممتازه من الاخ رشيد, 
أما بالنسبه لموضوع السيطره على الفولتيه بسبب التغاير في سرعة الرياح فان ذلك موجود في الداينمو نفسه, والدليل على ذلك عندما تقود السياره بسرعات مختلفه فان الفولتيه التي تجهز الى البطاريه ثابته , ولاأعرف تفصيل اكثر.


----------



## عصام نورالدين (1 مارس 2009)

الفكرة عملية والعمل مقبول نظرياً وفعلياً ، وحتى أن الكفاءة العامة ستكون مقبولة وهي مجربة في بلدنا منذ عام 1985 وتعمل حتى الآن .
لقد تم وصل مروحة مع دينامو سيارة ، من القياس الكبير ، وتم الربط مباشرة ...


----------



## هشام فريد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ولكن لاخراج طاقة تعادل 5000 وات ما هي مواصفات الدينامو المطلوب وقطر ريش المروحة وشكرا


----------



## الساحر (22 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم علي المعلومات


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (2 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## greentec (16 مارس 2013)

من اجل 5kvaانت بحاجة على الاقل لمروحة قطرها 10 امتار وهنا تدخل في تقنيات ومشاكل ضخمة تحتاج لاكثر من عمل فردي تحتاج لمؤسسات وتمويل


----------

